# Crime in Vancouver



## CleverClara (Nov 29, 2008)

Hello, We are thinking of emigrating to Canada. Vancouver seems the right place for us to settle down. However, I read a few threads and articles on various websites including CBC stating the gang crime is pretty bad in Vancouver. A couple of them even stated Vancouver is worse than NY and LA if judged by per capita. We have a 2/yo toddler. We want her to grow up in a safe environment. 

Very confused.  

Any insight from whom has lived or is living there is appreciated.


----------



## ChungyUK (Feb 27, 2008)

CleverClara said:


> Hello, We are thinking of emigrating to Canada. Vancouver seems the right place for us to settle down. However, I read a few threads and articles on various websites including CBC stating the gang crime is pretty bad in Vancouver. A couple of them even stated Vancouver is worse than NY and LA if judged by per capita. We have a 2/yo toddler. We want her to grow up in a safe environment.
> 
> Very confused.
> 
> Any insight from whom has lived or is living there is appreciated.


Please don't say that. I am also thinking about coming over to Vancouver next year for a 12 month stay as part of the Work Canada program for BUNAC. I've heard so many positive things from people saying Vancouver is a nice place with wonderful people. I mean OK your expected to have crime wherever you go but no where on the scale you have in the UK. I would probably think Vancouver and Canada as a whole is a lot safer then the UK.


----------



## nonation (Feb 28, 2009)

Vancouver is not a dangerous place to live.Crime is on the rise worldwide...What you are hearing and reading in the news right now,is due to a gang war caused by the lack of product comming in from mexico.


----------



## ChungyUK (Feb 27, 2008)

nonation said:


> Vancouver is not a dangerous place to live.Crime is on the rise worldwide...What you are hearing and reading in the news right now,is due to a gang war caused by the lack of product comming in from mexico.


LOL!! That makes me feel a little better now....its true everywhere u go crime is always going to be a problem!!!


----------



## CleverClara (Nov 29, 2008)

Thank you both. I understand crime is everywhere. It's just because this move is very important for us. We don't want to make a wrong move again which we have done 2 years ago. Yeah, apart from the crime and rainy weather, everything I heard is very positive.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

CleverClara said:


> Hello, We are thinking of emigrating to Canada. Vancouver seems the right place for us to settle down. However, I read a few threads and articles on various websites including CBC stating the gang crime is pretty bad in Vancouver. A couple of them even stated Vancouver is worse than NY and LA if judged by per capita. We have a 2/yo toddler. We want her to grow up in a safe environment.
> 
> Very confused.
> 
> Any insight from whom has lived or is living there is appreciated.


As a previous poster said Vancouver is a very safe city. It has a problem at present with gangs in conflict over drug supplies declining as a result with police crackdowns in Mexico. I am sure the problem will be cleared up soon. Vancouver does have a serious drug problem but basically confined to a particular part of the city. You should have no concerns about emigrating to Vancouver. It is a wonderful place to live and bring up children.


----------



## ChungyUK (Feb 27, 2008)

Auld Yin said:


> As a previous poster said Vancouver is a very safe city. It has a problem at present with gangs in conflict over drug supplies declining as a result with police crackdowns in Mexico. I am sure the problem will be cleared up soon. Vancouver does have a serious drug problem but basically confined to a particular part of the city. You should have no concerns about emigrating to Vancouver. It is a wonderful place to live and bring up children.


I've keep reading on other threads that people keeping saying that Vancouver is high on crime and that Vancouver isn't all that etc. I know it can't be on the scale of the UK. Here in the UK we have so much happening with the whole knife crime, yobs, hoodies, chavs....which i may say are a complete nuisance to society. Do they have these kinds of crime in Vancouver?


----------



## nonation (Feb 28, 2009)

There is crime all over canada,but it still is a verry good place to live.your best option would be to go see for yourself.Vancouver is a rainy and expensive city.Personally i hated it.And as for crime,mind your buisness,dont play hero and dont put yourself in bad situations and you will be ok.Since a couple of years we are strarting to see (kids gangs)unorganised and verry dangerous.But most criminals here are organized and are buiseness people...War is not good for them and buisness.So they still keep control of that.But for how long....
Here in quebec,the cops came down on bikers and italian mafia,a couple years ago.They had control on the little gangs,but since the big dogs are not in the picture anymore,those (kids gangs)are free to do what they want.And they dont do buisness the same way.
But like i told you,mind your buisness and you will be fine


----------



## ChungyUK (Feb 27, 2008)

nonation said:


> There is crime all over canada,but it still is a verry good place to live.your best option would be to go see for yourself.Vancouver is a rainy and expensive city.Personally i hated it.And as for crime,mind your buisness,dont play hero and dont put yourself in bad situations and you will be ok.Since a couple of years we are strarting to see (kids gangs)unorganised and verry dangerous.But most criminals here are organized and are buiseness people...War is not good for them and buisness.So they still keep control of that.But for how long....
> Here in quebec,the cops came down on bikers and italian mafia,a couple years ago.They had control on the little gangs,but since the big dogs are not in the picture anymore,those (kids gangs)are free to do what they want.And they dont do buisness the same way.
> But like i told you,mind your buisness and you will be fine


Thanks for the reply. Nah don't worry I will never get involved with other peoples business so I think i'd be alright. When you mean it is expensive, are we talking as the same bracket as London prices? surely not right? I think Vancouver should be fine and with the laidback canadian lifestyle it is surely very appealing to me. Here the UK it is getting out of hand when you see someone getting murdered for no apparent reason. You see these people getting killed for someone who gave you a evil or a nasty look etc. I don't feel fazed about what people have told me....to me I consider Canadians very friendly and welcoming.


----------



## nonation (Feb 28, 2009)

When i say expensive,i compare it to quebec,where i live.Could not tell you about London since i never been there.You are right about canadians...verry friendly and good people...in general...A**holes exists everywhere...People come from all over the world to live in vancouver...There must be a reason...Vancouver seems to be more laid back then montreal,where everybody looks stressed out.Might be the weather...


----------



## ChungyUK (Feb 27, 2008)

nonation said:


> When i say expensive,i compare it to quebec,where i live.Could not tell you about London since i never been there.You are right about canadians...verry friendly and good people...in general...A**holes exists everywhere...People come from all over the world to live in vancouver...There must be a reason...Vancouver seems to be more laid back then montreal,where everybody looks stressed out.Might be the weather...


Oh right! Well have you ever been to NYC? NYC is pretty much like London prices but not as expensive as London but close though. I have already been to Toronto in 2007 and I thought it was a nice place but seems like a busy city with so much going out but I enjoyed my time there. Is there any other information you could share with me on Vancouver?


----------



## nonation (Feb 28, 2009)

No,never been in nyc,actually cant even go to the us anymore...Toronto is a busy city,nothing like vancouver as the lifestyle goes,and i think crime rate is higher there then vancouver.
might not be a verry good example,but a pack of cigarettes in vancouver would cost about 15$ compared to 8$ in montreal...I think that if you do some research on internet you will find all the info needed.
Keep in mind that thoses comments are my personal point of vue...you might have a completely different take on the suject.
But from what i understand of whats going on in the uk,you will be verry happy in canada...


----------



## ChungyUK (Feb 27, 2008)

nonation said:


> No,never been in nyc,actually cant even go to the us anymore...Toronto is a busy city,nothing like vancouver as the lifestyle goes,and i think crime rate is higher there then vancouver.
> might not be a verry good example,but a pack of cigarettes in vancouver would cost about 15$ compared to 8$ in montreal...I think that if you do some research on internet you will find all the info needed.
> Keep in mind that thoses comments are my personal point of vue...you might have a completely different take on the suject.
> But from what i understand of whats going on in the uk,you will be verry happy in canada...


Is true what they say of Eastside of Vancouver being a no go zone. I read somewhere that its full of homeless, druggies and crime etc. Is the eastside include East Hastings as well. Any more info on the crime in Vancouver is welcoming.


----------

